# فهرس موضوع دراسة في الذبائح والتقديمات في الكتاب المقدس



## aymonded (12 يناير 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]فهرس موضوع دراسة في الذبائح والتقدمات في الكتاب المقدس*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الذبيحة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]טֶבַח[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]–  ط ب ح ؛ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]θυσίας [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]σΦάζω[/FONT]*​ *Sacrifice 166 – Sacrifices 142 – Sacrificing 12
*للدخول على الموضوعات الرجاء الضغط على العناوين
وسوف يتم إضافة كل يوم جزء جديد وذلك نظراً 
لطول الموضوع وتوسع الدراسة 


1 - مقدمة - أولاً تعريف المصطلحات (الذبائح والتقديمات)، ثانياً: أصل وطبيعة الذبيحة ونظرية تقديمها
2 - تابع المقدمة - ثالثاً: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها - لمحة تاريخية سريعة: (أ) البشرية الأولى: (1) التقدمة، (2) المحرقة، (3) العهد مع إبراهيم ونسله
3 - تابع المقدمة - تابع ثالثاً: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها - لمحة تاريخية سريعة: تابع (أ) البشرية الأولى: (4) اسحق، (5) يعقوب، (6) الفصح
4 - تابع المقدمة - تابع ثالثاً: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها - لمحة تاريخية سريعة: (ب) الحقبة الموسوية: (1) ذبيحة العهد، (2) الذبائح في خيمة الشهادة.
5 - تابع المقدمة - تابع ثالثاً: أهمية الذبيحة وشمولها - لمحة تاريخية سريعة: (ج) عصر القضاة والملوك، (د) عصر ما بعد السبي + رابعاً: مصدر تشريع الذبائح
6 - تابع المقدمة (ب) العهد القديم: أولاً: تطور طقوس الذبائح - من البساطة الأصلية إلى تشعب الطقوس، ثانياً: جوانب الذبيحة المختلفة: (1) أنواع مختلفة تظهر في التاريخ، (2) نحو صورة جامعة في سفر التكوين
7 - تابع المقدمة (ب) العهد القديم: ثالثاً: من الطقوس إلى الذبيحة الروحية: (1) الطقوس كعلامة للذبيحة الروحية، (2) أولوية الديانة الباطنية، (3) قمة الديانة الباطنية. 
8 - تابع المقدمة (جـ) العهد الجديد: (1) مقدمة، (2) معنى الذبيحة.
9 - تابع المقدمة، تابع (جـ) العهد الجديد: (3) يسوع يقدم نفسه ذبيحة (أ) تمهيد.
10 - تابع المقدمة تابع (جـ) العهد الجديد: (ب) يسوع حمل الله، (جـ) تقدمة يسوع تُنشأ عهداً جديداً.
11 - تابع المقدمة رابعاً: ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم - أولاً: مقدمة (أ) الذبيحة كهبة؛ (ب) ترتيب الذبائح وارتباطها معاً + ملحوظة هامة جداً
12- تابع المقدمة رابعاً: ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم - (جـ) الذبائح الدموية والتقدمات الطعامية 
13 - تابع المقدمة رابعاً: ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم - تابع(جـ) الذبائح الدموية والتقدمات الطعامية، معنى الدم في العهد الجديد ومصطلحاته
14 - الجزء الأخير من المقدمة تابع رابعاً: ذبيحة الصليب في ضوء ذبائح العهد القديم - تابع (جـ) الذبائح الدموية والتقدمات الطعامية، (هـ) الذبائح الدموية واستخدام الحيوانات وشروط تقديمها، (و) تعدد أنواع الذبائح وغايتها وكيفية تقديمها عملياً
15 - الوجه الأول من أوجه الصليب [1] ذبيحة المحرقة - ὁλοκαύτωμα - עלׇה (المحرقة بتفاصيلها كما ذُكرت في سفر اللاويين)
16 - تابع الوجه الأول من أوجه الصليب [1] ذبيحة المحرقة (ب) شريعة المحرقة
17 -  تابع وجه الأول من أوجه الصليب [1] ذبيحة المحرقة (جـ) ذبيحة المحرقة ذبيحة الطاعة، وما معنى لعصيان
18 -  تابع وجه الأول من أوجه الصليب [1] الجزء الأخير من شرح ذبيحة المحرقة (+) المسيح يقدم نفسه ذبيحة طاعة 
19 - الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] ذبيحة الخطية ذبيحة الخطية - άμαρτία - חַטָּאת ، أولاً : مفهوم الخطية*
*20 - تابع الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيجة الخطية، تابع أولاً: مفهوم الخطية: ثانياً: توضيح المعنى في الترجمة السبعينية والعهد القديم
21 - تابع الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية، تابع أولاً مفهوم الخطية: ثالثاً: الخطية والناموس الإلهي، ومفهوم الخطية في الفكر اليهودي الصحيح
22 - تابع الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية، تابع أولاً: مفهوم الخطية: رابعاً: ملخص مفهوم الخطية في العهد القديم
23 - تابع الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: ثانياً: ذبيحة الخطية وشروط تقديمها
24 - تابع الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: تابع ثانياً: ذبيحة الخطية وشروط تقديمها - مناسبات أخرى لتقديم ذبيحة الخطية
25 - تابع  الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: تابع ثانياً: ذبيحة  الخطية وشروط تقديمها - تابع مناسبات أخرى لتقديم ذبيحة الخطية
26 - تابع   الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: الوجه التطبيقي لذبيحة الخطية رابعاً: المسيح يقدم نفسه ذبيحة خطية
27 - تابع   الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: الجزء الأخير الوجه التطبيقي لذبيحة الخطية تابع رابعاً: المسيح يقدم نفسه ذبيحة خطية 
28 - تابع    الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [2] تابع ذبيحة الخطية: تابع الجزء الأخير الوجه  التطبيقي لذبيحة الخطية خامساً : مقارنة سريعة بين عمل الذبيحتين (ذبيحة المحرقة وذبيحة الخطية) على الصليب
29 -  تابع    الوجه الثاني من أوجه الصليب [3] *ذبيحة الإثم -**ἀνομία**- **אָשָׁם*، معناها ومفهومها الصحيح
 30 - ​
​


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2012)

*مراجع الموضوع كالتالي:*
​ 1 – الكتاب المقدس – العهد القديم –  عبري عربي (ترجمة بين السطور) – الجامعة الأنطونية – كلية العلوم البيبلية  والمسكونية والأديان – إعداد الأبوان بولس الفغالي وأنطوان عوكر (طبعة  2007م)
 2 – الكتاب المقدس  – العهد الجديد – يوناني عربي (ترجمة بين السطور) – الجامعة الأنطونية –  كلية العلوم البيبلية والمسكونية والأديان – إعداد الآباء بولس الفغالي ،  أنطوان عوكر ، نعمة الله الخوري ، يوسف فخري (طبعة 2003م)
 3 – الكتاب المقدس – ترجمة الرهبنة اليسوعية اللاتين – طبعة 1989م
 4 – الكتاب المقدس – العهد الجديد بالخلفيات التوضيحية – إصدار دار الكتاب المقدس – طبعة ثالثة 2006م
 5 – The RSV Interlinear Greek – English New Testament
 6 – التفسير التطبيقي للكتاب المقدس 
 7 – لِسان  المُتعلمين – قاموس تحليلي للثروة الكلامية في كتابات العهد القديم العبرية  والآرامية لدراسة وتفسير كتابات العهد القديم . مع إشارات للأصول  والمفاهيم العبرانية في كتابات العهد الجديد – الجزء الأول حرف أليف – أمير  مُحسن
 8 – القاموس  الموسوعي للعهد القديم – الجزء الأول والثاني والسابع – يشتمل على المفردات  اللاهوتية لكلمات العهد القديم في لغته الأصلية (العبرية) – فيرلين د.  فيربروج – مكتبة دار الكلمة Logos – الطبعة الأولى 2010م
 9 – القاموس  الموسوعي للعهد الجديد يشتمل على المفردات اللاهوتية لكلمات العهد الجديد  في لغته الأصلية (اليونانية) – فيرلين د. فيربروج – مكتبة دار الكلمة Logos – الطبعة الأولى 2007م
 10 – معجم اللاهوت الكتابي – وقد نُقل إلى العربية عن Vocabulaire de theologie biblique Troisieme edition 1974 – Les Editions Du Cerf, PARIS – طبعة ثانية 1988م
 11 – الترجمة المسكونية الفرنسية للكتاب المقدس – Traduction DEcumeniqe De La BIBLE  - طبعة 1982م
 12 – قاموس يوناني إنجليزي – An intermediate Greek – Englis Lexicon – OXFORD – طبعة 1990م
 13 – قاموس المورد – إنجليزي عربي – طبعة 1992م
 14 – قاموس المنهل – فرنسي عربي – طبعة 1989م
 15 – الكنز في قواعد اللغة العبرية تأليف محمد بدر
 16 – اللغة اليونانية للعهد الجديد تأليف أستاذ صموئيل كامل عبد السيد ، موريس تاوضروس – مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس
 17 – دائرة المعارف الكتابية – الجزء الأول والثالث 
 18 – فهرس الكتاب المقدس – The NIV exhaustive Concordance
 19 – الكنز في قواعد اللغة العربية تأليف محمد بدر
 20 – الفهرس العربي لكلمات العهد الجديد اليونانية – طبعة 1979م
 21 – تفسير وشرح اللاويين المنسوب للقديس أفرام السرياني مُترجم من المخطوطين الماروني والسرياني واليعقوبي 
 22 – ليتورجية الينبوع – الأب جان كوربون – منشورات النور – طبعة 1993م
 23 – المسيح في الأعياد اليهودية – إعداد القمص روفائيل البرموسي ومراجعة نيافة الأنبا إيسوذورس – الطبعة الأولى 2004م
 24 – شرح اللاويين – سفر العبادة والتقديس – أحد رهبان دير القديس أنبا مقار – طبعة 2008م
 25 – شرح سفر التكوين – سفر البدايات – أحد رهبان دير القديس أنبا مقار – طبعة 2005م
 26 – شرح سفر العدد – سفر التيه والتجربة في البرية – أحد رهبان دير القديس أنبا مقار – طبعة 2009م
 27 – مُعجم المصطلحات الكنسية – الجزء الثاني – الطبعة الأولى 2002م
 28 – سفر اللاويين – الأرشدياكون نجيب جرجس – طبعة 1980م
 29 – مجموعة الشرع الكنسي – منشورات النور – طبعة 1975م
 30 – مذكرات الطقوس – القمص صليب سوريال – الجزء الثالث
 31 – سفر اللاويين – من تفسيرات وتأملات الآباء الأولين – كنيسة الشهيد مارجرجس بأسبورتنج – القمص تادرس يعقوب الطبعة الأولى 1984
 32 – اللاهوت المسيحي والإنسان المُعاصر – الأب سليم باسترس (الجزء الأول)
 33 – تفسير رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية – القمص تادرس يعقوب
 34 – شرح إنجيل يوحنا – القمص متى المسكين 
 35 – الكنيسة الخالدة – للقمص متى المسكين
 36 – أثناسيوس الرسولي [ سيرته ، دفاعه عن الإيمان ضد الأريوسيين ، لاهوته (أي شروحاته اللاهوتية) ] – القمص متى المسكين
37 - تفسير كلمات الكتاب المقدس - معجم الألفاظ العسرة - سعيد مرقص إبراهيم
38 - معجم ألفاظ الكتاب المقدس - إعداد المستشار نجيب وهبة
39 - الدسقولية (تعاليم الرسل) - إعداد وتعليق الدكتور وليم سليمان قلادة - الطبعة الثانية - إصدار دار الثقافة
40 – هذا بخلاف  بعض المراجع الكثيرة الأخرى المذكورة في بعض الأجزاء، وأيضاً بعض المراجع الآبائية  للقديس كيرلس الكبير والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي وغيرهما من الآباء  والقديسين، وبخلاف ما سوف يوضع في الأجزاء الجديدة 


 صلوا من أجلي – النعمة معكم
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2012)

حلو خالص وفوق الممتاز
+ موضوعات جميلة ومفيدة خالص
+ ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك يا استاذنا
آمين


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2012)

ربنا يخليك يا أجمل أخ حلو، وأشكرك جداً على تقييمك الذي هو لله أبينا وسيد كل أحد، الذي يهبنا كل معرفة وفهم بإلهام الروح الذي يغير شكلنا لشكل المسيح الرب الذي يطبعه في قلوبنا حسب التدبير، فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً، كن معافي باسم الرب في روح الوداعة آمين
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا أجمل أخ حلو، وأشكرك جداً على تقييمك الذي هو لله أبينا وسيد كطل أحد، الذي يهبنا كل معرفة وفهم بإلهام الروح الذي يغير شكلنا لشكل المسيح الرب الذي يطبعه في قلوبنا حسب التدبير، فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً، كن معافي باسم الرب في روح الوداعة آمين
> ​


ربنا يخليك يا استاذنا
وحضرتك كمان تصليلى
آمين


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2012)

حاضر يا أجمل أخ حلو أنت تأمرني لأنها وصية الله لنا أن نُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
وصلوات كل إخوتنا وآباءنا القديسن تكون معيناً لك ولي دائماً آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (21 يناير 2012)

أرجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع 
وذلك لكي يتثنى المتابعه من الجميع 
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 فبراير 2012)

جميل جدا . لنا عودة


----------



## aymonded (9 فبراير 2012)

المسيح إلهنا يفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الفائق
صلي من أجلي؛ النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (22 يونيو 2013)

باعتذر لكل من طلب تكملة الموضوع
ووعهد سأكمله قريباً جداً 
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 يونيو 2013)

*الموضوع انتهي ؟*​


----------



## aymonded (22 يونيو 2013)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *الموضوع انتهي ؟*​



لأ يا جميل الموضوع لم ينتهي خالص 
لسه فيه أجزاء كتير لم أكتبها بعد
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

*الموضوع مش رائع ولا حاجة
دة أكتر من هايل ومُمتع ودراسة عميقة ومجهود خرافى
عندى سؤال بقى و ( إنت اللى جبته لنفسك ) يا حلو
تابعت بسرعة كدة حوالى ست أجزاء 
مش لاقى طريقة التصرف فى الذبيحة ... كانت بتتاكل ؟
مثلا ... ذبيحة عيد الأضحى عند المسلمين لها نفس الشروط 
من حيث صحة البدن وخلوها من الأمراض
لكن نعرف طريقة توزيع هذه ( الأضحية ) 
الثُلث للصدقة - الثُلث للهدية ( أقارب أهل ) - الثُلث للبيت 
وعندك أيضاً زيادة على هذا ( الكبد لأهل البيت ) ( الفروة ) لاتُباع ولا تُهدى للجزار - يتبرع بيها المضحى أو يحتفظ بيها
الجزار لا يأخذ من لحم الأضحية يأخذ أجرته فقط ...وهكذا
عايز أعرف كيفية التصرف فى الذبيحة فى الشريعة الموسوية 
أو حط لى اللينك اللى بيشرح الكلام دة 

*​


----------



## aymonded (22 يونيو 2013)

هو انا شرحت كل ذبيحة والتصرف فيها، لأنه كان هناك ذباح تُحرق بكاملها على المذبح أمام الله دليل على التكريس الكامل، وهي ذبيحة المحرقة تُحرق بكاملها، أما الخطية والإثم لهما قصد آخر طبعاً كما سبق وتم الشرح، وهكذا لكل ذبيحة طريقة في التصرف فيها ظاهر في طقس تقديمها في سفر اللاويين، وهاتجدها مشروحة حسب موضوعها، ذبيحة المحرقة وذبيحة الخطية وذبيحة الاثم، أما ذبيحة السلامة لها وضع خاص وهي بتتوزع جزء يُحرق وجزء يُأكل، فهي تُقسم ليأكل منها الجميع ...

المحرقة وشروطها هاتجدها هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202356
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202432

*عموماً باختصار:*
1 - ستجد ذبيحة المحرقة تحرق بكاملها على المذبح وستجد هذا في سفر اللاويين الإصحاح الأول
2 - التقدمة وهي لا تخص ذبائح بل فطير أو غيرها يحرق جزء منها على المذبح والباقي يأخذه الكهنة وستجد هذا في سفر اللاويين الإصحاح الثاني
3 - ذبيحة الخطية والإثم تحرق بكاملها أيضاً وستجدها مشروحه في موضوع ذبيحة الخطية والإثم هنا في هذه الأجزاء الموجوده في الفهرس
4 - ذبيحة السلامة يحرق جزء منها ويُعطى جزء منها للكهنة والباقي ياخذه مقربها وعائلته ياكلونها معاً  (أنظر لاويين 7: 11 - 17)

*أنواع الذبائح باختصار:* ذبيحة المحرقة (لاويين 1) - تقدمة القربان (لاويين 2) - ذبيحة السلامة (لاويين 3، لاويين 7: 11 - 17) - ذبيحة الخطية (لاويين الإصحاح 4؛ 5:1 - 13) - ذبيحة الإثم (لاويين 5: 14 إلى لاويين 6: 7)​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2013)

*شكراً يا أجمل أخ حلو 
ثبت الموضوع بقى علشان يبقى سهل نرجع له 
لأنه صعب جدا قراءته فى قعدة واحدة 

*​


----------



## aymonded (22 يونيو 2013)

أنت تأمرني يا جميل
وبكل تأكيد مستحيل قراءته مرة واحده ده يعتبر مرجع
لك مني كل التقدير لشخصك المحبوب
​


----------

